# 510 positive pin needed



## Colleen Savagery (16/12/16)

Hi all, hope u all having an awesome time. I need assistance, my Avo 24 (bought 2nd hand) has the incorrect positive pin in. It is too short. Does anyone know where I can get a 510 positive pin for an Avo 24 or 22 please. Thanking you in advance


----------

